# Tv Samsung de 21 se escucha fuerte pitido (piiiiiii) pero no se ve imagen



## GMJA2010 (Jul 28, 2016)

Amigos si no es mucha molestia quisiera una manito (ayuda) con una tv samsung CL21M40MQ. que se escucha el audio de los canales, pero no se ve la imagen en la pantalla. y también transmite un fuerte pitico (piiiii) y no se que puedo revisar mas, para saber que falla es!. pasa de canal con el control normal, pero no se ve.
como saber si el flyback esta dañado..\'? y si es esa la falla?\'\'
es una de mis preguntas.. 

-Ya revise el transistor de salida horizontal  st 2001hi y esta bueno.( busque la información en el Datasheet. de este transistor y no posee damper ni resistencia. medí como un transistor normal y todo bien)..
-Revise los filtros (condensadores) y están en buen estado.( los medí desmontados de la placa cada uno por uno).
-Medí los diodos de la fuente de poder y todos bien).
y tengo otra duda que note!!! 
---Que al a pagarlo y desenchufar la tv. cuando voy a quitar para separar la placa de la pantalla.! y tengo que desimantar el flyback!( el chupón de la pantalla)  cojo el destornillador o desarmador aterrado a la carcasa de la pantalla!!, para así trabajar con seguridad la placa sola. note que nunca me ha dado chispa..!!! no suena nada)lo quito y ya) he igual con el condensador grande de de la fuente 150mf. lo puenteo con el destornillador y nada. pero si le llega voltaje. 
 por eso quisiera saber si esta malo el flyback??\' que no tramite el alto voltaje a la pantalla que le permita abrir la imagen completa.
nota: yo giro los dos potensiometros del flyback. me da imagen pequeña en la pantalla pero corrida de lado y distorsionada. no se lee bien las imágenes. es solo un cuadrito como de 20x10cm alto por ancho.

Le agradezco, quien me pueda ayudar a corregir esta falla o repararla. que me diga que puede estar pasando y que pueda medir para ir descartando fallas. por favor le agradezco la ayuda quien pueda... muchas gracias ...


----------



## josco (Jul 29, 2016)

que numero es el chasis de tu tv, y otra si quitas el salida horizontal y pruebas sin este hace ese mismo piiii que comentas?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 29, 2016)

No hiciste ninguna medición de tensión?? tanto en la salida de la fuente y las salidas del flyback??


----------



## GMJA2010 (Jul 30, 2016)

josco dijo:


> que numero es el chasis de tu tv, y otra si quitas el salida horizontal y pruebas sin este hace ese mismo piiii que comentas?



SAMSUNG: CL21M40MQ
model code:CL21M40MQGXXAP
TYPE Nº: FM21M40
AC 100-240V 60HZ
80W
S/N: AG9H34AQ105214P

Amigo y no lo probé sin la salida horizontal, dejame ver y le comento gracias por pregunta





sergiot dijo:


> No hiciste ninguna medición de tensión?? tanto en la salida de la fuente y las salidas del flyback??



con la placa conectada? no...! deje ver como me va y le comento amigo, pero creo que si tenia.


----------



## GMJA2010 (Ago 1, 2016)

josco dijo:


> que numero es el chasis de tu tv, y otra si quitas el salida horizontal y pruebas sin este hace ese mismo piiii que comentas?


 
Si hay tensión amigo, conecte todo y volvía a encender la tv. si note que el ruido lo produce el transistor st2001hi de salida horizontal el que esta al lado del flyback. lo escuche con un tubito plástico y le puse el oído. también note que al medir tension es ese transistor puse el tester en ac y me da un voltaje de 200 volt, y se le quita el pitico. pero al despegarlo vuelve el piiiiii.
mi pregunta es como medir ese transistor para saber si esta bueno? porque sera que lo medi mal??' y el flyback también sale voltaje. pero no se de donde a donde medir?'


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 3, 2016)

Hola *GMJA2010* lamento decirte que el _*Samsung CL21M40MQ Chassis KS9C*_ es un dolor de cabeza... Pero bueno veamos. Lo principal, esa tensión de 200V esta mal medida en el +B te tiene que marcar 120V... pero no creo que ese sea el problema sino es el *flyback* el que tiene fuga es el *capacitor de filtrado* el que esta seco. de no ser eso fíjate en el *T-Driver* pero me juego que esta en esa zona del *+B* por el silbido que escuchas.

Saludos... _(ese televisor tiene a con el tiempo morir la pantalla)_


----------



## GMJA2010 (Ago 3, 2016)

amigo disculpa la molestia. en verdad no soy experto en esta materia con tv. mi pregunta es como medir la tensión correcta del transistor de salida? y si el condensador que me dices es de los que están al lado de el flyback. unos cerámicos?''? disculpa la molestia y muchas gracias por la información


----------



## josco (Ago 4, 2016)

al que se refiere es el capacitor del b+ si mal no recuerdo creo que es de 100mf a 160v que alimenta al fly back. en el salida horizontal no se mide ese voltaje se mide directo en el fly back. otra cosa ya que cheques que el voltaje sea el correcto revisa el salida horizontal a veces se recalientan mucho y se arquean de la parte trasera.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 5, 2016)

josco dijo:


> al que se refiere es el capacitor del b+ si mal no recuerdo creo que es de 100µf a 160v que alimenta al fly back.



correcto







medi la tension en cada uno de los pines de este capacitor en la escala de 200 en la unidad de VDC del tester. hay te tiene que marcar 120V o mas o menos si se pasa de 150 esta re pasado de +b... ese capacitor electrolítico tienes que cambiar  

saludo.


----------



## pakival (Ago 28, 2016)

hola atodos tengo una tv samsung de 21 ct501e el problema es que volo el fusible lo canbie y volo el smr 40000c y medi los componentes de la fuente y parece todo bien lo cambie por otro smr 40000c y tambien exploto no se que componente estara haciendo corte ayudenme


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 28, 2016)

Aquí estarían los diagramas de ese modelo, suerte con la cuestión


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 29, 2016)

pakival dijo:


> el problema es que volo el fusible lo cambie y volo el smr 40000c y medi los componentes de la fuente y parece todo bien lo cambie por otro smr 40000c y tambien exploto no se que componente estara haciendo corte ayudenme



Vas a tener que chequear todo principalmente la etapa anterior y la que viene de la resistencia grande. y  nada esta bien porque sino no explotaría el integrado 

Saludo y suerte


----------



## josco (Ago 29, 2016)

si mal no recuerdo el smr40000 lleva un modulito verde his0169 o algo asi, no se ve flamedo? esa parte tambien se daña. otra cosa, trata de usar lampara en serie para evitar que te dañe partes de golpe


----------



## pakival (Sep 19, 2016)

cambie el smr40000c por un smr40000 con el hiso169c loprobe con la serie y sigue en corto ya probe el puente,el condensador y todo bien que puede ser que este causando corto ya que primer smr trono pensando que solo era eso ayuda


----------



## alis castilllo (Sep 19, 2016)

GMJA2010 dijo:


> Amigos si no es mucha molestia quisiera una manito (ayuda) con una tv samsung CL21M40MQ. que se escucha el audio de los canales, pero no se ve la imagen en la pantalla. y también transmite un fuerte pitico (piiiii) y no se que puedo revisar mas, para saber que falla es!. pasa de canal con el control normal, pero no se ve.
> como saber si el flyback esta dañado..\'? y si es esa la falla?\'\'
> es una de mis preguntas..
> 
> ...



Amigo fijate en el filamento d la pantalla haber si enciende es d color naranja si enciende mide voltajes en la fuente etapa secundaria y los 180v q van hacia la pantalla si no los tiene cambia el filtro 22uf x 250v



Ah y el piiiiiiiiii q se escucha es ocsilacion del horizontal eso pasa cuando se desvalorisa un capacistor cerámico celeste q va conectado a una pata del horizontal o soldaduras frias en esa parte revisa y comenta


----------



## GMJA2010 (Sep 28, 2016)

amigo resolde toda la placa y no consigo el porque el piiiiii. segundo medi corriente en el filtro que me dijo y tiene 117vdc. lo desconecte y esta bueno 22uf exactos. volví a instalar todo de nuevo y medi el transistor horizontal encendido y tiene de corriente 200vac que le llegan. pero al tocar la patica del medio con la punta del testes (voltimetro) se le quita por un momento y regresa el pito de nuevo


----------

